# mexican getting us passport



## goforit (Sep 19, 2016)

hi guys! i have a question. my gf was born in mexico but she moved to states when she was 2 years old. since then she lives here and now she's 22 and has us work permit. is there a possibility to get her a passport so she can travel to canada and come back to us without any problems? she doesnt have passport and her working permit says that its not valid for re enter (she got it from this dreamer program) her family lives in states and her brother was born here. since she lives here for so long is there a way to get any kind of permission or anything so she can travel and come back and be able to work here? im from europe so i dont know much about us law


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

The Dreamer Act allows for legal residency possibly leading to permanent residency in the future.

Currently there is no way to obtain a passport via this route.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

She has probably got DACA ...this will end and deportation will follow at the end of the current presidents time ..

The Dream Act was never passed

The bill was first introduced in the Senate on August 1, 2001, "S. 1291". by Dick Durbin and Orrin Hatch, and has since been reintroduced several times (see legislative history) but has failed to pass.

also remember aiding and abetting an Illegal is a felony ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

OU just refused to admit DACA students with full scholar ships.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> OU just refused to admit DACA students with full scholar ships.


not much point if they are being sent home


----------



## goforit (Sep 19, 2016)

i dont think it would happen  trump is not going to win. but anyways is there any legal way to get a passport so she can move with me to canada?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

It's easy to say that Trump won't win, but we do not know. He might win. And that's truly scary.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

goforit said:


> i dont think it would happen  trump is not going to win. But anyways is there any legal way to get a passport so she can move with me to canada?


She could get a Mexican passport ....whether that would, alone, get her to Canada is another question.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

she is a criminal illegal ... she will never be legal in the US ....nor will Canada permit her to enter ...


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> she is a criminal illegal ... she will never be legal in the US ....nor will Canada permit her to enter ...



Is she really a criminal illegal?? She was brought here by her parents as a 2-year old and was allowed to stay under DACA..... is working legally, and to our knowledge has never comitted a crime....
What makes her illegal??
.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Is she really a criminal illegal?? She was brought here by her parents as a 2-year old and was allowed to stay under DACA..... is working legally, and to our knowledge has never comitted a crime....
> What makes her illegal??
> .


THE WHOLE FAMILY IS 

they entered EWI 

DACA, the program provides temporary relief from deportation and a two-year work permit to qualifying young adults ages 15 to 30 who were brought to the U.S. illegally as children.

a visit to a AILA LAWYER will tell more...we don't have all the facts


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mamasue said:


> Is she really a criminal illegal?? She was brought here by her parents as a 2-year old and was allowed to stay under DACA..... is working legally, and to our knowledge has never comitted a crime....
> What makes her illegal??
> .


DACA is a bandaid not a legal status. Deferred action with EAD for two years with renewal options.

Criminal may sound harsh but violation of US immigration law is a crime on fed level.


----------

